# Does your Havanese spin?



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Just curious. I have a puppy, and he gets excited and starts doing the 360's!!! He'll do 2 or 3 in a row, and then turn it around the other way...So adorable! I know some Havs do this, but just wondering if they all do this, or just some, or maybe it's just a puppy thing.....? Would love your feedback. 

Teri & Buckley


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder will spin when I'm getting his meals ready I think it is so funny. He might spin twice but doesn't do a triple lutz


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this is the one and only trick my wife has taught Molly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi does it too. We put it on cue. "spin" means go to the right, "twirl" means go to the left.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep Panda's a spinner...


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hobbes spins on cue. I like the twirl idea for a reverse spin.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie spins.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, Riley spins, but only clockwise. I've tried to teach him the other direction, but no can do.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine does. He does it when he's excited, but he also does it when I go to lift him out of his ex-pen at work...I have to wait until he finished spinning around so I can pick him up!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie spins, too,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynnamarie (Mar 20, 2013)

My last boy Tucker would spin whenever he got exited - our new guy Lucky is more of a boxer. He sits on his butt and waves his paws to get our attention.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aries has always been a spinner. She spins either direction and the more excited she is the faster she spins. She also has a "two legged spin" where she stands on her back legs and spins around.

Sonic on the other hand has never really gotten in to spinning around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Very interesting! Now I know it really is a Hav thing, wonder if other breeds do it. I just haven't seen it much before, but I get a kick out of it whenever Buckley goes to town. It's a natural thing, we haven't taught it to him, but I am saying "spin" when he does it in hopes to get him to do it on command in the future... Loved the comment about the "triple lutz", Linda!


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Aries has always been a spinner. She spins either direction and the more excited she is the faster she spins. She also has a "two legged spin" where she stands on her back legs and spins around.
> 
> Sonic on the other hand has never really gotten in to spinning around.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Linda, Sonic looks a LOT like my Buckley! Same general markings, especially on the face, except reversed.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Audrey is a spinner, too! it's not a trick she just naturally does it if she's excited =)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes Tim spins on cue both ways depending on which way I point. I think that was one of the easiest things to teach him and everyone is so impressed. I think he just likes to spin. Oh and he spins like crazy when he's about to do his business. He did that since he was a puppy so it was very easy to anticipate when he was about to go. :laugh:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee is a spinner.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Twirling is one of Emmie's tricks and she does it in either direction. It's very cute. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

When Scudder spins its not a trick. He just does it out of excitement. Usually always has to do with food. He is also a hopper!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL! Ozzie spins when he's excited, when there is food, when he's playing, when he's waiting at the door to go outside and definitely before pooping. I don't know why I have never paid attention to the direction of the spinning but I am going to now


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

So I am deducting this is definitely a Hav thing! Yes, Buckley hops, bounces and spins. His body just doesn't stop when he is excited. I am glad we have a harness on him, since when we either just get home or its first thing in the morning and we get him out of his cubby, he is squirming so much in our arms (he has NO fear) that it would be easy to drop him. I hang on to that harness with a finger to keep him from being dropped! One would think he was totally hyper, but he isn't like that all the time. It must just be a Hav thing!  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

No spinning here.
Henry is more of a hopper, and talker, and tail wagger with the entire back-side.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

No spinning here either. Charlie is more of a dancer and butt waggler


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

So not all do it. That's interesting too, but doesn't surprise me since they are all going to have their own personalities. Does anyone know of any other breeds that spin a lot?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TerBear said:


> So not all do it. That's interesting too, but doesn't surprise me since they are all going to have their own personalities. Does anyone know of any other breeds that spin a lot?


Dobes and Goldens.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Maya is a spinner. She will also spin on command. If I tell her to go the other way, she will spin counter clockwise.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie used to chase his tail often when he was a pup. not so much anymore, but I did turn it into a trick, although I don't use it much.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

sprorchid said:


> Ollie used to chance his tail often when he was a pup. not so much anymore, but I did turn it into a trick, although I don't use it much.


What do you mean by "chance his tail"? Have not heard of that before.....just curious!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Possibly that was a typo and she meant "chase".


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> Possibly that was a typo and she meant "chase".


That's my lol for the day!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder did his spins this am while he was waiting for me to give him his treats. Now I look at his spinning in a new light! He cracks me up.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

TerBear said:


> What do you mean by "chance his tail"? Have not heard of that before.....just curious!


yes typo. 'chase'

have had migraines for the last 10 yrs or so, and I find that my brain types completely different words than what I'm thinking. nice huh.


----------



## wanna_be (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes my Dexter spins too! I've had other breeds before that do it in a similar fashion, but it's usually just to catch their tail and then they stop. Dexter couldn't be bothered with his tail - he just spins and then after a few twirls one way -changes direction.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

wanna_be said:


> Yes my Dexter spins too! I've had other breeds before that do it in a similar fashion, but it's usually just to catch their tail and then they stop. Dexter couldn't be bothered with his tail - he just spins and then after a few twirls one way -changes direction.


Interesting about what you have found with other breeds. Now I know it's a Hav thing!  Thanks for your response.


----------

